# Feature film treatment for Columbia



## Ovsanna (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I'm applying to Columbia, film directing , and as you know I must submit a feature film treatment. and though it seems to be quite simple to write it, especially when you are given so  detailed explanation of what they want, but I still have questions about the structure. Well, as far as a understood I must write not only the plot, but also why I want to direct it and what will be the crucial point in that film, right? 

P.S. - If someone could give a sample of it, I would be very grateful))


----------

